# Would you get a British Passport - test



## Giaguara (Sep 21, 2003)

They are wanting to make a test to the people who want to apply for British Citizenship. Not only language test, but also culture test. 
Here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/3077964.stm

Would YOU get a British passport? Having lived over 1 y there I'm ashamed to tell I got 3/10 and would clearly fail ..


----------



## Arden (Sep 21, 2003)

I got 4/10, and I've _never_ lived there.  I basically tried to guess whatever made the most sense.

Nice avy, G!


----------



## Trip (Sep 21, 2003)

Hehe...guess what I got? 0/10. lol Guess I won't be visiting anytime soon.


----------



## Androo (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow.
I have TRIPped and i can't get up


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 21, 2003)

3/10 those are very hard for non-brits i think


----------



## Dusky (Sep 21, 2003)

I didn't know the answer to any of them.  1 out of ten.  And that's okay.  I got nothing to do in GB.


----------



## eric halfabee (Sep 21, 2003)

I got 6/10 and Im British. Who the f are Westlife anyway. 

You would also have to be pretty boring to know all those answers.

eric


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 21, 2003)

woot. 8 out of 10. I only knew 1 of the questions for sure.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 21, 2003)

5/10 ... To think, I was hoping for just 1 right...<G>


----------



## Trip (Sep 21, 2003)

I was hoping to show you all up...but alas.


----------



## Cat (Sep 22, 2003)

7/10: never been there though ... knew some, guessed some.


----------



## ksv (Sep 22, 2003)

5/10 here. well, british pop culture isn't my thing. and I don't want a british passport


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 22, 2003)

Britain is cool .. apart from food, weather, houses that have wind inside, the British people, and how they speak English ...


----------



## scruffy (Sep 22, 2003)

Hmm.  5/10, but I was guessing on all but the last (although I was pretty sure the  first minister of the Welsh Assembly would have a Welsh name - four Welsh names and I would have had no clue).

I have a British passport.  Good thing I don't have to take a test to renew it.


----------



## fryke (Sep 22, 2003)

4/10. Oh well, seems okay. 
And Gia: Any way of speaking English other than the Brits is 'strange'. Fix yours.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 22, 2003)

Nah, it's just exactly the same thing than Spanish! The Spanish don't speak it as well as Mexicans etc. (I wanted to say Argentines but thought about it again...).


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 22, 2003)

Heh, good thing I never wanted to move there, I only got one right.

I think they threw that last question in as a pity question.


----------



## eric halfabee (Sep 22, 2003)

Only the Queen can proper speak Englind.

I think if you only get one or two right they send you to the Channel Islands.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 23, 2003)

4/10.  Failure!!


----------



## eric halfabee (Sep 23, 2003)

Don't forget, its for citizenship it doesn't stop you visiting.

One thing they left out is that everyone has to wear matching rayon tracksuits and the women have to look like Kylie M.


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

The Channel Islands?  Really?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 24, 2003)

Nah, not Channel Island ... Malvinas


----------



## monktus (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Nah, not Channel Island ... Malvinas  *


LOL. Those penguins are ours damnit!  The old 'need to get re-elected, lets have a war' trick.

Anyway, I got 7/10. I was sure Busted are American! (Btw, when they recorded their album recently, as soon as they left the studio the producer had all their parts re-recorded by session guys as they sucked.) And I had no idea about the queen's birthday.


----------



## pds (Sep 25, 2003)

10/10!


and I've only been to the airport





oh,







I used the back button a couple or three of times


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 26, 2003)

I got 9 and 10 right because I knew them, 2 and 7 by a wild guess...

The rest I blew.


----------



## nervus (Sep 26, 2003)

5/10!
Anyway, I like the Brits but feel better at home in my own country: cosy and snug and wet and ...   

Greetings
nervus


----------

